# how to get cork out



## Trying not to break it (Jan 2, 2005)

i hope someone can give me some advise on how to get the remains of a cork out whit out messing up the bottle.  this might be a good one if i can get it cleaned. embossed W.C.G. co. on base. all help appreicated.  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 2, 2005)

for got the pic.


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 2, 2005)

Just put ammonia in the bottle, wait until it dissolves most of it, and gently shake the rest out of the bottle[8|].  The ammonia will also clean out a lot of the crud.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 2, 2005)

hi mike,  the cork is in the neck and has the bottle sealed. i forgot to say where the cork is.  the bottle has a lot of liquid in it. any advise?   rhona


----------



## Maine Digger (Jan 2, 2005)

Wellllll. If the cork is still in the neck....how about using a cork screw?[8D]


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 2, 2005)

Okay, you might try soaking the entire bottle in ammonia for awhile.  The cork will be affected by the ammonia and will eventually just pop out.  Since the contents of the bottle may still be trapped in the bottle, any contents will begin to go away, depending on what they are.  When I say "soak," I don't mean soak the bottle for a few hours, soak it for several days.  Let us know how things go!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 2, 2005)

hi norm, thanks for the reply, the neck is a small opening and the remains of the cork are about 3/4"  down the neck.  i dont have a cork screw at this time.                                   hi mike i guess i try the amonia. but that's going in the basement, the smell does me in .  keep your fingers crossed .  thanks    rhona


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm with Lobeycat with this-not knowing what that bottle contains...-MUCH safer to cut out the cork.Ammonia reacts with certain chemicals to produce poisonous gas![:-]On an EMPTY bottle though...

 -Never heard of this trick Mike,I WILL try it next possible![]

 KAT


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 5, 2005)

hi all,  i took the bottle out of amonia after reading the other post.  its been in there several days any whey .  the cork is still very stuck, and the fuild level didn't change.  i was trying to pick at it with a exato (sp.) knife around the edges with little luck, i guess i try going into the center.  i had read in bottle marks.com "WCG CO  west coast glass co. los angeles, cal. (1908-1930) reporteley this co made only milk bottles but a hand-blown clear prescription bottle found in the east , exist with this mark on the base possibley wightman co, pa. 1916."  that's why i though this bottle is a good one. any information on other bottle's with this mark would be helpful.  well i guess i start trying to cut the cork out.  thanks for help and interest.  rhona


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 16, 2005)

Dont take the cork out!!!!!!!! bottles with contents bring big bucks embossed/labled or not,I have a bottle of Cocoooooocaine "nudge nudge",big bucks......but not for sale.....


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 16, 2005)

*RE: how to get cork out in reply to whitelighing*

the cork came out on jan. 5th.  now just trying to get the stains out.  i do have a bottle of groves tasteless chill tonic with some contents in it. the oder is over welming(sp) i don't know how it could be tasteless. not sure what to do with this one yet. the contents is something like tar.    rhona


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 16, 2005)

too late, Ritchie.[] Nice bottle, Rhona[]


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 17, 2005)

MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lol....
  well never know what it could have contained unless i overlooked it on this post what it held....
   if you ever find a corked bottle with syurpy liquid in it never open,...........could be cooooocaine,opium extract,hashish extrat,Herooooin and so on ........,I collect those kind of bottles not for the drugs,but the wy they sold them to the public,kinda like how it is today with medication!,,,,,,quackery!snake oil......lol


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rich,
 check the picture on the initial post.Looks like a healthy crop of algae in there![]Whatever the original contents,I don't think that it would have added any value to this particular bottle![][]"Yes Sir!A bottle of Spirulina algae/cocaine/Mississippi River Mud?Coming right up Sir!" (Shouldn't joke-that combination IS probably available in health stores all over!)

 KAT


----------



## ronvae (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmm...that product could really sell, Kat:  Vitamins from the algae, minerals from the mud, and a little pick-me-up...


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 18, 2005)

Too late![&o],Rhona already cleaned the bottle![]


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL-----could of been some fine Peruvian Gold Powder........hehheh,but cool that it cleaned out for ya.....


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 22, 2005)

bah......well its cleaned---what can ya do.....,but dont clean anymore if its corked!......


----------



## diggs (Feb 5, 2005)

you can buy a very thin blade knife in the craft stores.It will go in some of the smallest bottles.You can cut it up and it comes right out,just be careful not to scratch the glass.You can always soak it in ammonia as the others said,before you cut it out.


----------



## diggs (Feb 5, 2005)

You can get a very thin knife at the craft stores,you just have to be careful not to scratch the glass.They are great.They have some tiny ones too for small bottles.Soaking it with ammonia is also a good idea as the other diggers said.Maybe if you pour some in first it will be easier to cut out.women have pretty good ideas usually,because we have to do alot of things ourselves,dont you think?good luck.


----------



## diggs (Feb 5, 2005)

you can also try baby oil,it works sometimes if the cork isnt too hard.It wont damage the bottle.


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 8, 2005)

*RE: how to get cork out in reply to whitelighing*

Hey  Trying...

 I think it looks 110% better cleaned up..beautiful bottle..love that bubble!

 Keepin' on decorkin'....

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Richie, here's some contents for you...  You can have it if you like, but tell me when yer gonna open it so I can leave state.  In case the pic aint so good it says "Scott's Emulsion, Trade (picture of man with fish over shoulder in center) Mark, and Cod Liver Oil with Lime & Soda  YUMMY!


----------



## atdadump (Mar 3, 2005)

Better hold your nose when you open that one to clean it!  Yikes


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 9, 2008)

Just a little help from milkglassbottles!
 http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/remove-a-wine-cork-trapped-in-the-bottle-279219.php


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 9, 2008)

milkglassbottles,  that was a cool vidio.  thanks for the link.  can't wait to have a bottle to try that with.  looks cool.   rhona


----------

